# gracias por pensar en mí



## miyax

¿cómo puedo decirle a una amiga cercana "gracias por pensar en mí" en alemán?


----------



## Alemanita

Danke, dass du an mich denkst! (Si lo está haciendo ahora)

Danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast! (Si ha pensado en ti)


----------



## miyax

muchísimas gracias, Alemanita. hoy me mandaron un adventskalender y la autora tendrá su agradecimiento


----------



## nievedemango

En este caso sería:

Danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast!


----------



## Bahiano

nievedemango said:


> En este caso sería:
> Danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast!


Weshalb diese Einschränkung? Gerade "por + Infinitiv" lässt im Deutschen beide Möglichkeiten zu.
Nur "gracias por *haber pensado *en mí" trifft auf deine Aussage zu.


----------



## feroo

Creo que "danke, dass du an mich gedacht hast" queda mejor en ese contexto.
El problema es que no se puede traducirlo exacto, ya que no hay esa construcción con el infinitivo en alemán. 
El  infinitivo no nos da la información de un punto temporal en  concreto, sino puede referirse al pasado, al presente o al futuro ->  no expresa tiempo! Nos da otra información! En ese sentido nos da la  información que algo pasa al mismo tiempo que otra acción. (a la que se  refiere) 
Por ejemplo: 
Fue un error contarle una mentira -> aquí se refiere al pasado
Será un error contarle una mentira -> aquí se refiere al futuro
En alemán hay que conjugar los verbos en ese caso y así encontrar el tiempo exacto.

P.s. El infinitivo compuesto se usa para hablar de hechos terminados anteriores a otro momento dado.
(Como médico tienes que haber estudiado)


----------

